# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Martesat homoseksuale, Berisha: Tu themi po me ligj

## OO7

• Shqipëria duket se do të bëhet vendi i parë në Ballkan e ndoshta i katërti në Europë, që do lejojë me ligj martesat homoseksuale. Kreu i qeverisë tha se me ligjin qe ka ardhur nga shoqeria civile vendi përmbush një standard europian. Version multimedial i ketij lajmi

TIRANE- Shqipëria duket se do të bëhet vendi i parë në Ballkan dhe ndoshta i katërti në Europë, që do lejojë me ligj martesat homoseksuale. Në mbledhjen e Këshillit Ndërministror të Integrimit, jo pa shkaktuar të qeshura tek ministrat e kabinetit, kreu i qeverisë Sali Berisha tha se projektligji që e lejon këtë lloj martese ka ardhur si propozim i shoqërisë civile.
Vetë , i gatshëm për ti thënë po këtij ligji në parlamentin e ri, Berisha tha se në këtë mënyrë shoqëria shqiptare zhduk diskriminimin për këtë pakicë njerëzish.
“Ky ligj është i sponsorizuar nga shoqëria civile. Pavarësisht nga debatet që mund të ngjallë , diskriminimi është i papranueshëm. Kjo synon vendosjen mbi baza ligjore dhe jo diskriminuese e një të drejte tashmë tërësisht të ligjëruar në vendet europiane. Ky ligj duhet të shqyrtohet me seriozitetin më të madh se ne vërtet nuk i ndalojmë këto martesa , por këto nuk ndodhin.” u shpreh Berisha.

Ndërkohë rezulton qartë se vetëm tre vende nga 27 europiane, Holanda, Belgjika dhe Norvegjia e lanë të ligjëruar martesën homoseksuale. Një përpjekje e njëjtë tek fqinji ynë Italia ka ngjallur reagimin e fortë të Vatikanit. Edhe në Shqipëria ato që do të ngjallin reagim të kundërt do të jenë padyshim institucionet fetare. Si Bibla dhe Kurani janë përdorur si argumente të forta kundër martesës homoseksuale në botë.

(e.n/News24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Luftëtari1444

Eshte kaq idiot qe mendon qe duke kaluar nje ligj qe ekziston vetem ne 3 vende europiane ku kane % te medha homoseksualeve, do duket "europian" dhe keshtu do bej BE-n te harroj korrupsionin, mashtriin, dhe menyrat anti-demokrate qe perdori cdo parti ne qershor. Ky mikrob(njeri seshte) duhet larguar nga pushteti(si dhe cdo mikrob tjeter partiak si edi rama e ilir meta)

----------


## ILMGAP

*Me ligje të pamevojshme Evropiane nuk pasurohemi as psikologjikisht (që është më rëndësi) e as materialisht.*

Nevoiten ligje tjera shumë më të rëndësishme , jo ligj për homoseksualët , pasiqë homoseksualitet sjell pasoja , por dhe ashtu nuk ka shumë.

Çdo ditë më tepër Sali Berisha po argumenton fjalën (dhe firmën time) :
*Nje pjese njerezish vepron pa menduar,pjesa tjeter mendon,por pa vepruar.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## skampin

Thone qe njeriu kur plaket lajthit.kishim ylberistin e PS me flamurin e sumes Eda Ramen tashi na doli dhe Berisha me sumist se sumistat.ky njeri duhet te largohet sa me pare nga qeverisja dhe nga PD.ate qe kishim frike se do ndodhte nga pederat e ps e po e ben pederi demokrat.po qe se aprovohet une kurre ma nuk e votoj PD deri sate ike kykjo.

----------


## darwin

Këto janë *kushtet e europës*, por njuz24 (sa çudi?!) dhe hapësit të temës i shpëton ky detaj.. është një nga kushtet që ka kërkuar Brukseli për "të na pranuar" dhe për atë marifetin e vizave.


VOTONI KUNDËR HYRJES NË EUROPË, nqs do të bëhet ndonjëherë votim.

Pallatet ngjyra-ngjyra dhe logo ylberiste e koalicionit ramist-gayist99 nuk ju bënë përshtypje fare kur i keni parë?

(deri ke kollarja madje)

----------


## derjansi

ca kushti mor darvin 

po ne en europe vetem 4 shtete e kan ket ligj apo direkt justifikimin per saliun 

ne asni ven se paskam lexu ket far kushti

----------


## darwin

"Ligji Kundër Diskriminimit" quhet (poshtë racizmi, poshtë anti-ylberizmi, rroftë benettonizmi, etj)

Sapo e dha prapë te lajmet TV-Rama2 --> top-channel --> KUSHT I BRUKSELIT (nuk besoj se nuk kanë më dëshirë për ta nxijnë Saliun).



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Edhe unë jam për këtë ligj, po thjeshtësisht për arsye të tjera. Nqs ka gay, le të martohen, është hipokrizi kur mendon se e ruan ligji këtë punë. Shoqëria ka mundësi të mbrohet në mënyra të tjera. Anti-konsumizmi, anti-telenovelizmi, rrafshimi i "kulturës demokratike" digitalb apo gay99, sistemi mediatik që ulëret ditë/natë nacionalizëm.. kështu mbrohet shoqëria, jo nga ligje.





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Hapësi i temës ka ndryshuar stemën, se kishte një derr logoje të koalicionit ramist, që të verbonte në ylberizëm. E çuditshme, as ai nuk e kanë vënë re.


edhe njëherë shikohet te ngjyra e tavolinës ku mbështet dorën edvini:

----------


## Luftëtari1444

Ore mos degjoni Berishen, kto sjane standarte europiane. Vetem 4 shtete ne gjithe BE kane ligje te tilla. Dhe ato vetem e vetem sepse nje pjese e madhe jane homoseksuale.

----------


## darwin

Kjo është shoqëria juaj demokratike pra, këto janë idealet e lirisë. Këto gallatat që e kanë vetëm 4 vende, janë qyfyre për t'i mbush mendjen vetes. Kalojnë dhe ca vjet, dhe çuditërisht, do e kenë të gjitha. 


Gjithsesi nuk më intereson fare a vihet ky ligj apo nuk vihet, se nuk është se mbeti te ligji kjo punë. Nqs dy teta apo dy të ndërmjetëm, duan të rrinë bashkë, përse nuk duhet të rrinë? 
Thjesht, ndaloji kategorikisht me ligj (të paabrogueshëm!) mundësinë për adoptim fëmijësh.


Nuk e deshët austriakun me mustaqe, mos u qani kot tani.


VOTONI KUNDËR EUROPËS DHE BËNI ZHURMË KUR KY LIGJ TË SHKOJË NË PARLAMENT!

----------


## mia@

Per kushtet e  tjera jemi te fundit qe i plotesojme, por per kete ligj, Saliu mendon  se jemi gati. Kjo eshte shpresa jone e fundit qe Europa te hapi dyert?! :rrotullo syte:  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## darwin

Dëshira ime është që dyert e Europës të betonohen dhe të mos u afrohemi kurrë, se pastaj kombi shqiptar do të vdesë, ashtu siç po vdesin pak nga pak të gjithë kombet europianë. Vetëm mendjelehtët dhe politikanët kanë dëshirë të zjarrtë për Bashkimin Socialist 1984 Europian.

----------


## OO7

Berisha e zgjidhi kushtin menaxhimin e kufijve, e zgjidhi kushtin për konfiskimin dhe sekuestrimin e pasurive të krimit të organizuar, e zgjidhi dhe kushtin për pashaportat biometrike dhe i ngelën pederastët pa u zgjidhur.

E shikon ti si hidhet derjansi përpjetë e thotë c'është kjo punë kshu? Fillon debatin derjansi për këtë ligj e harrohen problemet e vërteta të Shqipërisë.

E pse mos tallin leshtë pastaj:




> Nese ky ligj i paraqitur nga shoqeria civile, do te miratohet ne parlament, mund te thuhet se, nese me rritjen e pagave dhe pensioneve Shqiperia la prapa 2 vende te BE-se, me arritjen e standardit te marteses brenda te njejtit seks, Shqiperia ka shansin te lere prapa plot 23 vende te Bashkimit Europian.
> 
> Duke u krahasuar keshtu edhe me standardet e Norvegjise (jo anetare), Spanjes, Holandes, Belgjikes, madje edhe te vete Suedise, vendi qe mban presidencen e radhes se Bashkimit Europian.


 :rrotullo syte:

----------


## _Magnolia_

Une gjithmone e kam pasur kureshtje.Ne keto martesat e homosexualeve,kush vishet dhender e kush nuse???????

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nuk e dija qe kemi aq homoseksual ne shqiperi sa ta bejm publike ligjin per tu martuar...por ne fakt me ra ne sy kur shkova ne 2007 nje dial me barkun jasht dhe gjysem kanatiere, dhe fund te shkurter fare, dhe me taka...po mendoja "qyqa ku po vete keshtu orziu"  :perqeshje:

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Shqipetaret vuajne per te tjera gjera zoti Kryeminister... Kete lerja ne dore publikut.

----------


## Aikido

> nuk e dija qe kemi aq homoseksual ne shqiperi sa ta bejm publike ligjin per tu martuar...por ne fakt me ra ne sy kur shkova ne 2007 nje dial me barkun jasht dhe gjysem kanatiere, dhe fund te shkurter fare, dhe me taka...po mendoja "qyqa ku po vete keshtu orziu"


Janë krerët ata që mendojn për veten e tyre, se ne si popull nuk e kemi venë re një fenomen të till, dhe të duket kaq jetësor sa e bën Z. Kryeministër.

----------


## ilia spiro

Me pare divorci, me pas aborti, tani ligjerimi i homoseksualeve, neser ndoshta ligjerimi i marteses me kafshe....p.sh. me nje gomar ose gomarice, sipas rastit a me qen race.
Berisha nuk ka faj. Ligjerimi i ketij perversiteti eshte ne kushtetuten evropiane. A duam te hyjme ne BE? Duhet pranuar, ose dilni kunder Evropes.
Kur disa vende, disa vjet me pare propozuan qe ne preambulen e kushtetutes evropiane te viheshin "rrenjet kristiane te kontinentit", kjo nuk u pranua. Ndersa homoseksualet le te martohen me ligj. Normal. te dy keto kundershtojne njera tjetren nuk mund te jene te dyja.
Duke folur hapur dhe fare sinqerisht, them se sot evropa perendimore nuk ka asgje kristiane, pervec Kishave qe i ka lene si relika dhe i perdor per te kuruar te semuret psikike.
Pse te mos perkrahen homoseksualet kur, para ca kohesh u diskutua qe nje pastor protestant homoseksual te vihej ne krye te Kishes Anglikane.
kultura evropiane eshte kulture homoseksualesh.

----------


## PINK

... po ndryshon, po ndryshon Shqiperia po ndryshon. Loooooool

Bravo Salia, bravo. Po ku i ka keto homo qe dashka ti martoj se ? Nuk them se ska atje, ka si ne gjithe boten. Po kaq i vjen keq per nje pakice te vogel fare, qe rrezik kane frike te dalin hapur ai thote ti martoj ? Dhe ku ? Ne shqiperi. 

Yes Shqiperia po ndryshon !! Lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me pare divorci, me pas aborti, tani ligjerimi i homoseksualeve, neser ndoshta ligjerimi i marteses me kafshe....p.sh. me nje gomar ose gomarice, sipas rastit a me qen race.
> Berisha nuk ka faj. Ligjerimi i ketij perversiteti eshte ne kushtetuten evropiane. A duam te hyjme ne BE? Duhet pranuar, ose dilni kunder Evropes.


problemi nuk eshte cfra ligjeron, por qe perqendrohet ne aspekte publike qe sjan aq alarmante sa ti bej ligj, ne vend te perqendrohet ne problemet me te rrendesishme

----------


## Apollyon

Jan kushtet qe vendosin Europianet pederaste nese duam te hyme ne Europen pederaste!

----------

